
Ecommerce Businesses and Competing Against Amazon - melody_cedemo
https://medium.com/cedemo/can-retailers-still-compete-against-amazon-5-amazon-innovations-you-can-copy-5476fab2f98b
======
gcoda
I hope there is a place for "self hosted" Amazon, like medium, good reading
experience you can put on your domain and overlay personal branding on top of
it

